# Game 39, Bucks vs TrailBlazers



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bucks (20-18) vs. Portland Trail Blazers (20-19).
> 
> WHEN: 9 p.m. Saturday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-048eda8-187553871.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

We have won the last two meetings, but I'm not so sure about this one. This a scrappy Blazers team and it's at the Rose Garden. Of course I have been wrong before.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

That is the Ersan we need on a more consistent basis.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I only saw the first half, thought they were really going to put the trailblazers away early.


----------

